# Star Wars: Neue Hinweise auf Obi Wan-Spinoff (Gerücht)



## ChristopherScholz (18. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Neue Hinweise auf Obi Wan-Spinoff (Gerücht)* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Neue Hinweise auf Obi Wan-Spinoff (Gerücht)*


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2017)

Boba und Jabba könnte man als Gegenspieler in den Kenobi-Film einbauen, würde Sinn machen. Zumal Vader wegfällt, der glaubt ja Kenobi sei tot, genauso andere Imperiale wie Tarkin und Palpatine himself.

Jabba ist "der Pate von Tatooine" kann man sagen. Fett hat ein Motiv auf Kenobi sauer zu sein, der Tod seines Vaters Jango. Da er sich nicht mehr an Mace rächen kann, ist Obi-Wan wohl für ihn am ehesten das nächste Ziel, immerhin ist Jango wegen Kenobi vom (vor den Klonkriegen) sicheren Kamino nach Geonosis geflüchtet, wo Jango in der Arena dann seinen Tod gefunden hat.

Owen sollte auf jeden Fall auch einen (zumindest kleinen) Auftritt bekommen. In den einem neueren Comic hat Obi-Wan ja Owen Lars vor dem Wookie-Kopfgeldjäger gerettet. Vielleicht könnte man das mit einbauen, so dass es auch Zuschauer verstehen, die den Comic nicht gelesen haben.

Luke und Beru brauch ich nicht umbedingt, zumindest nicht sehen, höchstens im Dialog mit Owen. Vielleicht noch ein Kameo mit nem alten, krimmigen Watto, den Obi-Wan aufsucht um nochwas über Owens verstorbenen Vater Clieg oder Lukes verstorbene Großmutter Shmi zu erfahren oder so *zwinker* in den Prequels ist Obi-Wan ja beiden nie begegnet. Clieg war schon gestorben, als er den Lars den jungen Luke brachte und als Qui-Gon, Padme und Co bei Shmi und dem jungen Anakin in Mos Espa waren, war Obi-Wan auf der königlichen Naboo-Fregatte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. August 2017)

Ohne Ewen McGregor als Obi-Wan will ich den Film gar nicht sehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ohne Ewen McGregor als Obi-Wan will ich den Film gar nicht sehen.



na ich will doch schwer hoffen das Ewan gecastet sein wird, das wäre ein Mega FauxPass wenn nicht. Der Darsteller von Owen aus Episode II+III wäre auch nett, sollte dessen Figur eine Rolle spielen im Film.


----------



## Triplezer0 (18. August 2017)

Hello there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTrxDBDBOHU


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2017)

Grade den Schauspieler mit der Figur die Ep. 2 und 3 gerettet haben MUSS man nehmen
ich meine man hat für Rogue One ja auch die gleiche Schauspielerin für Mon Mothma genommen wie in der rausgeschnittenen Szene aus EP- 3


----------



## WeeFilly (18. August 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ohne Ewen McGregor als Obi-Wan will ich den Film gar nicht sehen.



Ohne Alec Guinness werde ich den Film gar nicht sehen! 

Ok, Spaß beiseite. Der "neue" Obi Wan war schon einer der besten Schauspieler der Pre-Sequels.


----------



## solidus246 (19. August 2017)

Und irgendwann gibt es die Star Wars Helden Collection als Blu Ray in 3 verschiedenen Fassungen mit immer wieder anderen Spezialeffekten. Natürlich überteuert.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. August 2017)

ganz ehrlich,,ich fand mcgregor war neben christensen,die zweite große fehlbesetzung(wenn irgendwas in den neuen filmen überhaupt einen positiven eindruck hinterlassen hat,war es christopher lee als doku).der hat ja nun so gar nich gepasst wenn man alec guinness als vorbild nimmt.viel zu stark overacted,und die rolle ins dümmlich unlustige gezogen.wenn man den als volltreffer für die rolle bezeichnet muss ich aber auch einige andere sachen in frage stellen,was die kompetenz hier betrifft...ich hab nichts gegen ewan mcgregor,aber in der rolle war es die größte fehlbesetzung.so unnötig wie die ganzen neuen filme von lucas(versteh auch nich wie man sich überhaupt irgendwas aus diesen filmen zum zweiten mal wünschen kann)

also muss es heißen,,so bald der für die rolle unterschreibt bin ich raus


----------



## TheCosgrove (19. August 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,,ich fand mcgregor war neben christensen,die zweite große fehlbesetzung(wenn irgendwas in den neuen filmen überhaupt einen positiven eindruck hinterlassen hat,war es christopher lee als doku).der hat ja nun so gar nich gepasst wenn man alec guinness als vorbild nimmt.viel zu stark overacted,und die rolle ins dümmlich unlustige gezogen.wenn man den als volltreffer für die rolle bezeichnet muss ich aber auch einige andere sachen in frage stellen,was die kompetenz hier betrifft...ich hab nichts gegen ewan mcgregor,aber in der rolle war es die größte fehlbesetzung.so unnötig wie die ganzen neuen filme von lucas(versteh auch nich wie man sich überhaupt irgendwas aus diesen filmen zum zweiten mal wünschen kann)
> 
> also muss es heißen,,so bald der für die rolle unterschreibt bin ich raus



Bei den 3 Prequels hatte in meinen Augen so gut wie kein Schauspieler überzeugendes geleistet. Wobei ich denen da nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen kann. Die größtenteils schwachen schauspielerischen Leistungen waren da lediglich ein Symptom der grausigen Dialoge und der schwachen Inszenierung. Das Problem der 3 Filme war ganz klar hinter der Kamera zu suchen. Lucas hat die Charaktere wohl absichtlich eher eindimensional angelegt und so oft wie möglich den emotionalen Holzhammer ausgepackt, damit gerade die ganz Junge Generation kein Problem damit hatte dem geschehen zu folgen. Von glaubhafter Charakterentwicklung oder gar Charakteren war da einfach keine Spur. Da hätte ein Daniel Day Lewis mit Sicherheit auch seine Fremdschämmomente gehabt.

Sofern Disney die Prequels nicht ignoriert und zum Kanon zählt, sollten die auch weiterhin auf McGregor als Obi Wan setzen. Er ist ein sehr guter Schauspieler und mit einem ordentlichen Drehbuch und guten Regisseur kann er mit sicherheit noch einiges postives aus der Rolle rausholen.


----------



## Talisman79 (19. August 2017)

TheCosgrove schrieb:


> Bei den 3 Prequels hatte in meinen Augen so gut wie kein Schauspieler überzeugendes geleistet. Wobei ich denen da nicht mal einen Vorwurf machen kann. Die größtenteils schwachen schauspielerischen Leistungen waren da lediglich ein Symptom der grausigen Dialoge und der schwachen Inszenierung. Das Problem der 3 Filme war ganz klar hinter der Kamera zu suchen. Lucas hat die Charaktere wohl absichtlich eher eindimensional angelegt und so oft wie möglich den emotionalen Holzhammer ausgepackt, damit gerade die ganz Junge Generation kein Problem damit hatte dem geschehen zu folgen. Von glaubhafter Charakterentwicklung oder gar Charakteren war da einfach keine Spur. Da hätte ein Daniel Day Lewis mit Sicherheit auch seine Fremdschämmomente gehabt.
> 
> Sofern Disney die Prequels nicht ignoriert und zum Kanon zählt, sollten die auch weiterhin auf McGregor als Obi Wan setzen. Er ist ein sehr guter Schauspieler und mit einem ordentlichen Drehbuch und guten Regisseur kann er mit sicherheit noch einiges postives aus der Rolle rausholen.



naja wäre ja zu wünschen.wie gesagt,als schauspieler selbst mag ich ihn ja,nur die darstellung von obi wan war teilweise schon peinlich dümmlich.hoffen wir mal das er die rolle unter anderer führung ernsthafter interpretiert


----------



## KylRoy (19. August 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,,ich fand mcgregor war neben christensen,die zweite große fehlbesetzung(wenn irgendwas in den neuen filmen überhaupt einen positiven eindruck hinterlassen hat,war es christopher lee als doku).der hat ja nun so gar nich gepasst wenn man alec guinness als vorbild nimmt.viel zu stark overacted,und die rolle ins dümmlich unlustige gezogen.wenn man den als volltreffer für die rolle bezeichnet muss ich aber auch einige andere sachen in frage stellen,was die kompetenz hier betrifft...ich hab nichts gegen ewan mcgregor,aber in der rolle war es die größte fehlbesetzung.so unnötig wie die ganzen neuen filme von lucas(versteh auch nich wie man sich überhaupt irgendwas aus diesen filmen zum zweiten mal wünschen kann)
> 
> also muss es heißen,,so bald der für die rolle unterschreibt bin ich raus


Könntest du bitte hinter deinen Punkten ein Leerzeichen setzen. das irritiert mich in überraschendem Ausmaß.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------

